# [solved] cant recommend buying from shoptemp



## g.crow (Sep 16, 2010)

so i ordered a ps3break on monday, using express shipping, and a few hours later i got a mail my item is shipped and a tracking code which didnt work at all.

emails are unanswered, so no customer support.

no its thursday and the tracking code is working, und guess why it took 4 days to work? right, my item was NOT sent until now.

thats a shame, i paid 18$ for express shipping, they send mails that my item is shipped and they ship it 3 days later.
thats not what i call express shipping.
and they dont answer email, at least not within a reasonable time, which is 2 days for me.

cant recommend.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 16, 2010)

It's normal for tracking codes to not work for a few days. Sometimes you can find the tracking number doesn't work until the day it's delivered.

They are shipping from Hong Kong, it's always going to take a few days. It's possible they shipped it when the said and it's just from the issue with the delay in tracking or the delay was with the courier.

You'll probably be able to find out when your package arrives.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 16, 2010)

Alright, we're about to fight.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 16, 2010)

well didnt want to start a fight or flame shoptemp, admin please feel free to delete this post, maybe i was to harsh.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 16, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> well didnt want to start a fight or flame shoptemp, admin please feel free to delete this post, maybe i was to harsh.



shoptemp is good, as long as nothing goes wrong, but if you have an issue shoptemp is slow to react


----------



## dice (Sep 16, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> well didnt want to start a fight or flame shoptemp, admin please feel free to delete this post, maybe i was to harsh.


you're entitled to your opinion. We don't expect every thread in this section to be positive.


----------



## sataan666 (Sep 17, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> so i ordered a ps3break on monday, using express shipping, and a few hours later i got a mail my item is shipped and a tracking code which didnt work at all.
> 
> emails are unanswered, so no customer support.
> 
> ...



is there any update to this? I ordered on Wednesday, got the "item shipped" notification on Thursday and no online tracking is possible as of yet.


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 17, 2010)

It's being shipped from Hong Kong give it some time.


----------



## ganons (Sep 17, 2010)

worse part is you paid $18 for shipping when there was free shipping available


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 17, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> worse part is you paid $18 for shipping when there was free shipping available


Worst part is ShopTemp can't do jack about the slow shipping and the tracking code that doesn't work.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 17, 2010)

All I know is I ordered a new DSlite 2000mah battery from ShopTemp and received it 9 days after making the order, that was faster than DX ever was for me.  I just used the $1.50 shipping method to ensure I received the full packaging.  I saw no need to pay any more than that for shipping. It's already proving to be a better battery than the one I got from DealExteme a year or two ago ever was, which was why I had to replace the DX one. 

My guess as to why the DX battery failed so quickly is that DX has much older stock than ShopTemp does, and Lithium-Ion batteries only last 3-5 years, whether you use them or not.  Now with the ShopTemp battery, I'm getting the battery life I was expecting to get when I bought the DX one.


----------



## Issac (Sep 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...and a few hours later i got a mail my item is shipped and a tracking code which didnt work at all.



I know that it happened before that they shipped the item, as in gave it to the postal system / delivery system which then registered and returned the tracking info and all. But then the postal / delivery whatever you call it, THEY didn't send it off until they had enough things to send. which took a few days.

Just to inform what has happened before


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 17, 2010)

From what I've seen/heard, the delayed tracking code function is simply the express shipping companies fault. It doesn't always happen, but apparently sometimes they take a bit'o'time to get the tracking up and running. I could see how that would be a bit annoying, but its not really something the ShopTemp team can control. When using any shipping service a company is pretty much at the mercy of their policies.

You know though, at least for myself, as a consumer, ShopTemp is trustworthy and generally quite expedient, so you know the order is on its way and will arrive within whatever timeframe they specified it would. Does it really matter if you can't immediately see where your items are on an hour by hour basis? What I'm driving at here is that as long as they arrive on time, not being able to follow them doesn't really seem like a big deal. Again though, that is just how I would view it.

EDIT: I just wanted to mention that I know for a fact that the delayed ability to track will have no affect on the speed of delivery. It will still arrive on time, they just sometimes take their time putting up the info for you to view.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 17, 2010)

i guess im mistaken.

im well aware that tracking sometimes is slow, it even happens that you get your order before any tracking information appears.

what bugs me is the fact that they said my order is sent, but the first entry in the tracking history is "10:09 pm      Shipment picked up             Hong Kong, Hong Kong", 3 days later!

so either dhl is playing wrong and collected shipments for 3 days before doing anything, or shoptemp is.

anyway, my order should be here tomorrow, so all is good. at least i hope.

what really sucks is that there is NO customer support, its 4 days sinced i asked which company they used to deliver (to know WHERE to enter my tracking number), no response.
better dont imagine what happens if you are into real trouble, i.e. DOA order or other sh1t.
then you are screwed.

to the guy asking why i paid 18$ for express shipping? because its supposed to arrive in 2-5 days from china to europe, not in 2-3 weeks when using standard shipping.

sry for my bad english, im from europe (and not england) - even 2 edits didnt make it any better lol


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

I would be upset too if I paid $18 for express delivery and did not get express delivery..


----------



## 754boy (Sep 17, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I would be upset too if I paid $18 for express delivery and did not get express delivery..



Hell yeah. Now, when I order stuff thats coming from HK, I just use the cheapest option available because it usually takes about as long as the "express" does.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 18, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> i guess im mistaken.
> 
> im well aware that tracking sometimes is slow, it even happens that you get your order before any tracking information appears.
> 
> what bugs me is the fact that they said my order is sent, but the first entry in the tracking history is "10:09 pm      Shipment picked up             Hong Kong, Hong Kong", 3 days later!


I used to work at UPS, so I'll tell you how they works.

Usually, a person drops the package that needs to be shipped in the shop. They pay for the shipping and leave the package inside the shop.

Now, shop collects the package and waits for the truck to come by and pick it up. Truck only comes by on weekday basis in the afternoon once per day.

Once the truck comes by, the driver will pick it up, then go to other shops nearby to do the same.

Once that is all done, truck goes back into sorting hub. There they will unload all those packages. They will sort those packages on weekday basis (so if the truck picks it up on Friday, they will sort it on Monday). During sorting they will scan the package and update tracking system. That is the first time where the package is registered in tracking system.


----------



## g.crow (Sep 18, 2010)

to be honest: they answered my question on day 5 with the information needed.


----------

